# SDHC Card Compatibilty



## catmando (Aug 26, 2007)

Acer Aspire 5100 Sp3 cant recognize 4gbSDHC card .Is there any fix or driver to fix this problem or only solution is connecting extra card reader ..please help.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello catmando,

Go here and download cardbus driver:
http://gd.panam.acer.com/home/

Put your operating system in also.


----------



## catmando (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for a quick reply Riskyone101...i downloaded the driver and open and run setup files...but still no luck..may be i did something wrong or is there any other procedure?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

oh wait a sec..oops

4gbSDHC card = is this a card you slide into the card reader of a pc?

plug in your 4gbSDHC card
now go look in device manager for any yellow ! marks
and post them here please.


----------



## catmando (Aug 26, 2007)

yes its built in card reader in my laptop..thanks Riskyone..actually its working now ..and solution is the driver downloaded from acer didn't work for me but i find the same driver in another site and dl and run it voila its working now..thanks a lot for ur help


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

hhhmmm...well im glad you got it sorted!...:grin:


----------



## starcrow (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi catmodo,

I do have the same problem that you had with my Acer Aspire 5100 on winxp Sp3 cant recognize 4gbSDHC card.

You said that you solved the problem by downloading the same driver from a different site.

Can you please tell me the download link?

That would save me a lot of flustrations because the Microsoft fixes and the official Aspire drivers are not working at all.

10X m8


----------



## starcrow (Dec 20, 2011)

any help please?


----------



## catmando (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Starcrow..I forget the website where i had downloaded the driver...top of that My acer has died few months ago otherwise i can send you that driver files directly..but Google is your friend u can try different driver i am sure it gonna works ...sorry i really wanna help you but its long time back so forget ..but i also Google for that driver so good luck if i remember anything i will definitely contact you.


----------



## starcrow (Dec 20, 2011)

10x for your support catmando


----------

